# Wrist Bends!  How much emphasis does you style put on them?



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 12, 2006)

Just been wondering about this lately.  What I do puts a lot of emphasis on them.  They are a great way to teach the principles of the style.  

Jeff


----------



## bignick (Dec 12, 2006)

My style maintains a fairly balanced emphasis on kansetsu waza, nage waza and atemi.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 12, 2006)

bignick said:


> My style maintains a fairly balanced emphasis on kansetsu waza, nage waza and atemi.


 
mine does also.


----------

